# What Bag For Brompton Rear Rack?



## cosmicbike (18 Sep 2018)

Mrs CB continues to amaze, and seems to have taken ownership of my M3L for commuting duties. Already fitted with an S-Bag, it seems there is not quite enough space for PE kit as well, so she resorted to a rucksack this week.
I figured I'd fit a rear rack, but am somewhat loathe to for out £70 for the Brompton rack sack (though it does look quite good....)
Any other good options out there? Needs to fit a pair of trainers, shorts/joggers and a T-shirt.


----------



## T4tomo (18 Sep 2018)

So much nicer to carry luggage on the front, can't you get the bigger front bag, whatever letter that is?


----------



## ukoldschool (18 Sep 2018)

swap the S bag for a Game bag?


----------



## Joe Brom (19 Sep 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Personally, having big feet, I find the rack pretty much useless as I get heel strike if there is anything even slightly wider than the rack itself on there.


I have small feet and the Brompton rack bag was useless for me. MUCH too wide.


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Sep 2018)

To add to the negatives, the Brompton rack is notoriously fiddly to retro-fit.

There's an exploded diagram somewhere online which shows lots of small components need to be dismantled before the rack can be fitted.


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Sep 2018)

Thanks for the thoughts folks. It seems you have saved me £80 on a rack


----------



## Kell (20 Sep 2018)

If you have an extended seat post, you might be able to get away with one that clamps to the post instead.


----------



## TheDoctor (20 Sep 2018)

A T-Bag could be the answer?


----------



## cosmicbike (20 Sep 2018)

TheDoctor said:


> A T-Bag could be the answer?


I'm more of a coffee drinker to be honest

Mrs CB has tutted at the cost of rack & bag, and now decided that a small pink rucksack 'borrowed' from mini Ms CB will suffice for the once a week requirement.

Thanks for the input folks


----------



## 12boy (20 Sep 2018)

Lightweight stuff like clothing can go in a bag hung off the saddle. Doesn't have the drag of a front bag and doesn't affect handling or folding. Any small bag with two loops attached up top to go through the saddle loops can be secured with a bamboo shaft and then a cord at the bottom to tie around the seatpost. Plastic from milk cartons etc cut to fit inside will stiffen it if that is preferred. If someone steals make another. Obviously not as elegant as a brompton or carradice bag but it can do what your wife needs at almost no cost.


----------

